# Senegal Birchir with West African Cichlids



## whalebite (Jan 11, 2017)

I have long been interested by Bichirs, and I have seen one of the larger species kept with OB Peacocks. I know keeping them with mbuna seems to be mixed or unsuccessful, or short term. On MFK their was a list of some of the possible tankmates with the smaller species like the Senegal, which included Kribs, and I saw a post here where people kept them with Rusty Cichlids (who terrorized the poor bichir). So based on that, can 4 inch cichlids (or for that mater 3.5 inch) not get eaten by an adult Senegal Bichir. Cichlids like to sleep near the bottom while the bichir is on the prowl, which I would imagine would be when they would be hunted. So will a Senegal leave 4 inch cichlids alone or should they only be kept with fish over 6 inches?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi the bichir is a predator so its instinct will be to hunt for prey;;;Yu may try but I would personnaly keep this species with bigger fishes...up to 6 to 7 inches


----------



## lizardboy (Jun 10, 2015)

it also depends on the width of the fish- if it's slim it's more likely to get eaten.


----------



## whalebite (Jan 11, 2017)

Width or height? Like Gourami or angelfish are thin but tall, but many catfish are much wider than tall.
or is something like a smaller _Aulonocara_ or _Hemichromis_ better off than a comparable catfish, Gourami, and Angelfish


----------



## whalebite (Jan 11, 2017)

or what about some of the smaller Victroians like Kenya Gold, Pundamilia species, and Pseudocrenilabrus?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The Victorians are not 7" fish...Samaki is very knowledgeable!


----------

